# in people bed or not



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

Mitsy our chihuahua that passed for heart trouble spend everynight in our bed with us. We loved her and loved it.
But when she got sick, she would have some incontinence and sometimes vomited on the bed so we deciced that Coco would stay in the kennel for night. But! I find it difficult not letting her in the bed, it feels like a big part is missing. What do all of you do
She is almost 7 months old and has been with us for 2 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

All of mine sleep with me. I feel it has made my bond with them stronger. I enjoy having them in bed with me.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read about your Misty. Our Lulu sleeps with us and has done so pretty much since we got her at 9 weeks old. I think we started her in a crate on the table beside our bed, but it wasn't long before she was snuggled under the cover. She's 7 years old now.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Cuddles has slept with me since she was first house-trained. She did have accidents during the night occasionally as a puppy, but I thought it was worth it to have her in bed with me instead of alone in a crate. Most of the time, though, she slept through the night, and she would either wake me up with kisses or have her accidents by the door when she couldn't


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Mine sleep in my bed too and I wouldn't have it any other way. Like Meoshia said, I feel like it has made our bond stronger. I would feel like something is missing too if they weren't with us at night.


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

Mine sleep with my daughter at night til she gets up for work then get in my bed until I get up for work. I have a piddle pad in my room if they must go. I miss them if they don't come up. I don't know how I'm going to survive my new work schedule since I will be leaving for work before my daughter.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

At our house, all the dogs sleep in our room, and each has their own bed. We actually have 5 dog beds for 4 dogs. The big dogs sleep on their own beds, Max keeps to his while Maggie goes back and forth between her bed and the one at the foot of ours. Stella is currently starting her nights on the bed at the foot of our bed, until she gets cold and then she comes up to cuddle under the blankets with me. Rufus has taken to sleeping in Stella's bed, but comes up to our bed for his morning massage around 5am (if he doesn't get his massage he has back spasms throughout the day). 

When BF is away all the dogs sleep in bed with me, though. It is glorious. I actually have more room in the bed with 140 lbs of dog scattered across it than I do with my partner


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

boubou said:


> But when she got sick, she would have some incontinence and sometimes vomited on the bed.....


My Bella did this near the end, as well. And, yes, as much as an inconvenience it often was when she peed the bed I still have Dorothy, our new little dog, in bed with us every night. 

I don't regret having Bella on the bed, despite her issues. I would do it all over again if I could. 

The way I see it, the love and affection we shared, while in bed, outweighed the occasional accident she had. At least when she had an accident she felt loved and cared for instead of scared and excluded.

So, yep, I say just let your furbaby sleep with you. More love....more love is all that we all need!


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

all three of our dogs sleep in bed with us.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

They always sleep with me.


----------



## sandie c (May 15, 2015)

We have had Benny now 3 weeks, he is 11 weeks old. Our 5year old Beagle sleeps with us, and now Benny does too. I sleep on my side, and he cuddles up next to me, with his little blanket, he is sleeping through the night (most nights now) which is great! Our Beagle usually ends up on top of hubbys feet lol.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Mickey and Piper sleep in nice beds in crates right next to our bed. When it thunders hubby insists I put Mickey in with us, so now he whimpers at the slightest sound of thunder. lol When I'm not feeling well, he stays in bed with me, too and when we are camping he sleeps with us. It's into bed with both of them when we're sleeping in, too.


----------



## Silvicen (May 19, 2015)

Most of mine love sleeping on the bed with me. The big ones get to take turns thought so I don't get smushed or shoved off the bed. No one is allowed in Mom's room unsupervised though.


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

thank you all, we'll bring her in bed too. I know how sweet it is.


----------



## babbooska (May 15, 2015)

my goal is having mine in bed with me. Ben my chi mix is crate trained he prefers crate.


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

Coco now sleeps in bed with us. She is still trying to find her way, spot. She is such a skittish dog that anything new gets her a little riled up.
She is sleeping more during the night with us but still likes getting me up before 5. That's ok, I needed something to get me out of bed earlier.


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

Coco had a great sleep! Did not wake me up once! My partner actually woke ME up looking for Coco lol, she was at the very foot of the bed, under the covers. Guess that's her favorite spot! Took her into bed for the 3rd or 4th night in a row now and she is doing better already, calming down once the lights are of.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My first chi always slept with me. She passed away in 2006 from cancer but left behind the chi I have today Midgie who has always slept with me. I decided to get her her own bed about three years ago thinking I'd be wasting my money and that she would never use it because I thought she'd rather sleep with me, but I was wrong. When she gets hot, or wants her own space, she will get down and sleep in her own bed that is in our bedroom beside our bed. She loves her bed and I'm glad it's there for her.

Just a random pic that I thought was cute....


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

What a great 'repurpose' for those old console TV boxes. Can''t let hubby see this or he'll be making one. LOL


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh, and about the messes from an ailing dog, Doug once vomited all over me, my bed, and my blankets in the middle of the night when he was sick.

In the case I had a very ill dog I'd put down some extra blankets beside me so if they had an accident or threw up it could be disposed of easily.


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

Coco has been sleeping with us for a couple of weeks now and doing great. She cuddles against my body and then comes up my shoulder, nestles her head right down my neck, snuggly. So sweet. 
What worries me is she has jumped off the bed twice now, I don't want her doing that and to prevent injuries. We have steps we put away when Mitsy passed away I will get them back out and will teach her, hopefully she will be better at going down them. Misty used them up but never down.


----------



## sandie c (May 15, 2015)

How old is Coco? Our Benny is 15 weeks, and does great sleeping in the bed with us and our Beagle lol! I was afraid of the same thing(him falling) but he manages quite well, despite the fact our bed is pretty high. We have some steps we got at Petsmart, he does fine, he is a determined little guy lol, he has also mastered jumping on the couch now too, so I decided to just put a throw on it. I don't want to stress myself out checking where he is all the time. We decided on not crating him, as he gets along so well with our Beagle who actually is very protective of him, until he starts biting lol. As far as potty training I am home alot so I take him out alot, but he still will not poop outside,just on the pad. Anyone have any ideas on how to make that transition?


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

sandie c said:


> How old is Coco?


She will be 8 months on the 27th of June. We got her just the 07th of May from the breeder. She was so shy!
We do have steps and was waiting to teach her them until she learned going down the big stairs in the house but she just did that yesterday yeah! all on her own. I will get the steps out again this weekend and teach her. I plan on putting another litter box in the walk-in closet in our bedroom (it's like a small room with a window). 
I am THRILLED that she uses the litter box! I take her out a lot but she won't ask for the door so once in a while I find a poop in the litter box, that puts my mind at peace knowing that she is good that way.
Trick to make your little one potty outside? maybe go outside first thing in the morning, and wait till business is done or bring pad outside in the spot you want your little one to go and transition this way?


----------



## sandie c (May 15, 2015)

Actually he "will" go potty outside, and hubby takes him out in the yard with our beagle around 6am, it is the pooping he will not do outside, I would love to get rid of the pads, and he trys hard to go on there, but sometimes just misses the whole pad and gets the floor lol. I have even tried bringing him to spots our Beagle has gone, he is hyper and gets distracted so easily out in the yard.


----------



## boubou (May 12, 2015)

sandie c said:


> Actually he "will" go potty outside, and hubby takes him out in the yard with our beagle around 6am, it is the pooping he will not do outside, I would love to get rid of the pads, and he trys hard to go on there, but sometimes just misses the whole pad and gets the floor lol. I have even tried bringing him to spots our Beagle has gone, he is hyper and gets distracted so easily out in the yard.


put the pad into a litter box. Can't miss that way


----------



## sandie c (May 15, 2015)

I will give that a try today!! This is the first puppy I have had, we usually adopt, and the dogs (like our beagle) are a little older and trained, so this is new and new to "Benny"!


----------



## EpochNia (Nov 22, 2013)

The way I see it, my chis stuck with me like glue in bed when I scared even my kids and hubby away throwing up and at my worst, etc. When they are sick they stay in bed. In fact, I am not sure how I could keep them away without locking them up lol (would really kill all of us actually). These tiny little angels sure can be stubborn and in the most creative ways.


----------

